
Why Outsourcing Your Information Technology Might Make Sense - debble
https://steemit.com/business/@jacknight/why-outsourcing-your-information-technology-might-make-sense
======
douche
Outsourcing IT is a terrible idea. So many of our customers have done that,
and are fighting to get out of their contracts because the outsourced IT has
been so poor and incompetent.

